# Knockout Kings RBR



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Extreme starts up with Brian Kenny in the studio!!:happy

Saul "Canelo" Alvarez vs. Josesito Lopez, 12 rounds, for Alvarez's WBC junior middleweight title; 
Jhonny Gonzalez vs. Daniel Ponce De Leon, 12 rounds, for Gonzalez's WBC featherweight title;
Marcos Maidana vs. Jesus Soto Karass, 12 rounds, welterweights;
Leo Santa Cruz vs. Eric Morel, 12 rounds, for Santa Cruz's IBF bantamweight title

Andres Gutierrez vs. Carlos Valcarcel, 6 rounds,
Francisco Vargas vs. Victor Sanchez, 4 rounds, junior lightweights


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Why are boxnation showing Mayweather - Cotto? I thought the undercard started at 1


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Mark's has the Showtime Extreme undercard :yep


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mark's was being gay for me. It kept coming up with error, like I needed to install something


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

A fun couple of rounds after a quiet opener. The Leopard loves an uppercut


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Mark's was being gay for me. It kept coming up with error, like I needed to install something


are you sure it wasn't an ad? he likes to plaster them all over the player to make it as unwatchable as possible i think


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

You need a good adblocker to go to Marks site


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Saul "Canelo" Alvarez vs. Josesito Lopez, 12 rounds, for Alvarez's WBC junior middleweight title; 
Jhonny Gonzalez vs. Daniel Ponce De Leon, 12 rounds, for Gonzalez's WBC featherweight title;
Marcos Maidana vs. Jesus Soto Karass, 12 rounds, welterweights;
Leo Santa Cruz vs. Eric Morel, 12 rounds, for Santa Cruz's IBF bantamweight title

I take it all these will be on Boxnation?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Why are boxnation showing Mayweather - Cotto? I thought the undercard started at 1


Cottos Missus though.....:wales:yep:lp


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Cottos Missus though.....:wales:yep:lp


Knew you would be back before 3am!:yep


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> are you sure it wasn't an ad? he likes to plaster them all over the player to make it as unwatchable as possible i think


I closed all the ads but I just got a grey screen after. I don't want to install anything because it's not my laptop (still in Portugal)



GazOC said:


> Cottos Missus though.....:wales:yep:lp


:deal


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Apparently Primetime accidently had a few seconds of porn on earlier, fucking brilliant.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Knew you would be back before 3am!:yep


Not gonna miss this nights boxing. I've got 2 TVs, a laptop linked to one and a Sky box linked to the other so hopefully I won't miss too much. I'm thinking the ShowTime undercard and the HBO main event?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Apparently Primetime accidently had a few seconds of porn on earlier, fucking brilliant.


just long enough

which is also what i've heard about my cock.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I already made an RbR for this. :conf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Your rbr was shit Bryn, just use this. Change the other one to only be for Hernandez/Ross.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Your rbr was shit Bryn, just use this. Change the other one to only be for Hernandez/Ross.


Well what's the point in that you fucking simpleton?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It's simpler.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Here we go, fucking amped for this, ridiculously good undercard. 

War Santa Cruz


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxnation still fucking about!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Paulie Malignaggi on Showtime>>>>>>>>>>>

This is the better undercard for me. Gonzalez-Ponce....................:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Santa Cruz and Morel in the ring now, lets get this started!!!!


:ibutt


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> It's simpler.


I'm confused and I fucking work here!!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone notice the skeleton behind Santa Cruz? freaking me out


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What the fuck is that behind Santa Cruz??

Is it a person in a mask or is it a toy? Fucking crazy Mexicans, WAR BABY MARGARITO!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Anyone notice the skeleton behind Santa Cruz? freaking me out


:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Santa Cruz' body shots are beautiful, god I love this boy. Great start here, looks like it may be a wear, woohoo. I love Santa Cruz' left hook.

10-9 Sat Nav


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I've been high on Teremoto for quite a while now. His style dictates that you're getting a great fight from his end every time, albeit it's hardly one that guarantees longevity at the top level.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Who's the colour commentator?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The Malinga fight was the first i've seen of Cruz but he really made me a fan that night, Santa Cruz round again there, landed some lovely uppercuts there.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Who's the colour commentator?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Bodyshots look lethal. Morel surely can't take too much of this


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Santa Cruz barely missed a punch in the first 90 seconds of the third, Morel having some success but just getting massively outworked and outlanded. 

Another round for LSC


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

LHL said:


> Bodyshots look lethal. Morel surely can't take too much of this


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Santa Cruz really impressive, throwing a lot of punches with plenty of power


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful combo there, Morel just getting up close and standing there not throwing and leaving his body open to those spiteful hooks. At the moment I don't see this going past 6.

Another clear round for Santa Cruz too.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Morel being beaten up now. Cruz's body work is awesome to watch


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


>


He's doing a good job!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Morel being beaten up now. Cruz's body work is awesome to watch


"Beaten up" is bang on.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd be very surprised if this lasts another 2 rounds


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: right on cue


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Stopped. Santa Cruz is really impressive.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Good call no need for Morel to take a bad beaten. Cruz looked really impressive.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Morel's corner pulls him out at the end of the 5th, can't complain, he was getting bullied, just looked like he wanted to shell up for the last round, another good performance from this Kid Santa Cruz.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I've never liked giving Morel credit for anything, at all, ever, in fact I pretty much hate him, BUT I will say that he is one very durable fighter.

Santa Cruz was awesome though, he was smothering almost everything Morel was throwing and then quickly adjusting his feet in order to get leverage for the acres of punches that he threw in return. His body-punching is ridiculous. Reminiscent of a smaller, more likable Margarito in a way.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Sam Watson twins, knew they'd show their faces tonight...didn't think it would be this early


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> He's doing a good job!


Yep, he's done this sort of thing a few times already on Showtime I think(or maybe ESPN). Quite a bit on radio I believe, comes across very well.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good start to the night there. Now it's either Maidana - Soto Karass or Ponce De Leon - Gonzalez

:ibutt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Santa Cruz 277 of 509, 54%

Guy's a monster.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Paul Williams interview on now folks.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn Boxnation show the Williams interview ffs.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

PW is the man.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Maidana next I believe. Karass will oblige and go to war with him. This will be fun


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't think Karass will enjoy this fight if he goes to war but I'm sure everyone else will.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Hopefully this reaches expectations, if it does then we've already had a very good night of boxing... With about 2 hours of great fights left to come.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah too much to watch tonight. This one ought to be fun.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Maidana next I believe. Karass will oblige and go to war with him. This will be fun


op

For what it's worth, from a relative n00b, it's good to have some hype that's not just salesmanship. Why not get excited about a genuine good prospect?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going to be presumptuous and not score this one...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> I don't think Karass will enjoy this fight if he goes to war but I'm sure everyone else will.


Karass takes it as insult if his opponent isn't battering his chops!:yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Karass looks huge compared to Chino


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Karass looks s l o w .


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Didn't know Maidana was working with Robert Garcia


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Maidana jabbing really well didn't think I'd ever type that. I suppose it helps that Karass doesn't even seem to want to avoid it though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I love Maidana, just tuned into this, who won the first?

Really hope Maidana looks good so the Matthysse fight gets made. Such a good fight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

LHL said:


> Maidana jabbing really well didn't think I'd ever type that. I suppose it helps that Karass doesn't even seem to want to avoid it though.


Yeah I saw that treble jab. Very nice


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Karass looks huge compared to Chino


Yeah, surprisingly big in comparison. I didn't anticipate the difference to be _this_ big.

Although Soto Karass compensates for it by making Maidana look like a classy operator in contrast.:yep


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Maidana got through with a couple of big shots there, Karass took them well, whether that's his chin or Chino's power not carrying up is the question


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

i'm in


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yeah, surprisingly big in comparison. I didn't anticipate the difference to be _this_ big.
> 
> Although Soto Karass compensates for it by making Maidana look like a classy operator in contrast.:yep


Yeah think Maidana needs to go back to 140. Karass has taken some humdingers but still keeps coming.

Time gentlemen please!:yep


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Real lack of defence in this fight but I like it  Bit of bad blood threw in as well now


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck the bell, quality round there. Maidana beating him up atm


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Evening L :hi:


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

:ibutt


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Maidana will stop this soon


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Why take a point off of both? :lol:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Point off both guys lol


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Deducted them both a point? Fuck off Ref, let them do what they want.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Kenny is a boss. No pissing him about


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This is war now! And Karass coming off on top at this moment.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hopefully this won't go the distance or there are going to be some fucked up scorecards getting posted up on forums!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

So what's that then, a 9-8 round? Confusing


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Score round 4. Now!!:yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

:clap: Loving it!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Haha anytime they're in a clinch Karass is getting really vexed for whatever reason.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Maidana not looking too great now. The size seems to be taking it toll on him at the minute might of took the last round off but I don't think he likes fighting at the pace Karass is setting


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> So what's that then, a 9-8 round? Confusing


Yep. 9-8 Karass.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Karass again tried to keep it going, missed Maidana who caught him with a good'un 

brilliant.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Maidana not looking comfortable at all. Think he's shocked Karass is still there. Could of or should of been another deduction there I think.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: these motherfuckers are gonna get DQ'ed!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fight is just getting ugly now.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

tbh I thought Karass' shot was clearly after the bell too


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Maidana looks in trouble


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Let's be honest, Matthyse would play with Maidana. I truly don't think he's the elite.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Let's be honest, Matthyse would play with Maidana. I truly don't think he's the elite.


This. But it'd still be fun.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Karass a G.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Maidana really doesn't like getting backed up onto the ropes, think he's going to have to get Karass out of there or he could be in trouble.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Great fight this. But I think Maidana is wilting a bit here. And I'm nt surprised. Soto Karass is a good fighter. Beat Mike Jones handily IMO


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Maidana is really going to get himself chucked out soon. Really stupid that was


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Maidana may fold if Karass keepsw the pressure on. He reminds me of Nick Diaz.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That was fucking brutal


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Maidana is really looking like he's been worn down here. Karass is marching right through everything coming his way and really working the body well. Suppose the size deficit is really playing it's part in that regard, even if there isn't a huge amount between them in ability anyways. I've always found Maidana's power to be overrated but even still it's not very often he hits a dude with this much without the guy budging.

EDIT: :lol: IGNORE THE ABOVE!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Goddamn!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Another 9-8!!!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn!!!!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Another 9-8 round :lol: This is a crazy fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Karass looked pretty fucking sturdy when he got up considering he just got hit by a big punch from a big puncher


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Maidana is an animal. I love him.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I've never scored two 9-8 rounds before. Crazy


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

He really needed that. I think he was starting to feel sorry for himself. Karass is as tough as they come took some flush bombs so far


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Maidana is really looking like he's been worn down here. Karass is marching right through everything coming his way and really working the body well. Suppose the size deficit is really playing it's part in that regard, even if there isn't a huge amount between them in ability anyways. I've always found Maidana's power to be overrated but even still it's not very often he hits a dude with this much without the guy budging.
> 
> EDIT: :lol: IGNORE THE ABOVE!


This must have been split second between this getting posted and Karass getting decapitated


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Maidana cannot miss with that right hand.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And that's it. Bayliss rightly stops it. Karass was fucked.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Now THAT was a fight!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't think that had to be stopped, not a bad stoppage really but wished it carried on.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Good fight. Maybe an early stoppage. Malignaggi has got it spot on with his commentary.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> This must have been split second between this getting posted and Karass getting decapitated


I literally pressed ''Post Quick Reply'' as Soto Karass hit the ground. Perfectly-timed.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe a wee bit premature but boy a wonderful war.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

tbf on replay a few more got through than I originally thought, good stoppage. Quality fight.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Well that's going to be hard to top for excitement. Karass always comes to fight but that fight probably took years off him took big bombs the whole way through.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't have a problem with the stoppage, great fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought the stoppage was perfect tbh. Every shot that Maidana threw in the 8th he landed big.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I literally pressed ''Post Quick Reply'' as Soto Karass hit the ground. Perfectly-timed.


I was typing something myself about Maidana looking a bit sorry for himself then he landed a right hand that sent Karass about 4 steps back then decided to hold on.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Well now we've only got Gonzalez - Ponce De Leon to look forward too...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Brian Kenny thinks Alvarez is good-looking? What a terrible homosexual he would be. Such low standards.



LHL said:


> I was typing something myself about Maidana looking a bit sorry for himself then he landed a right hand that sent Karass about 4 steps back then decided to hold on.


:lol: I was contemplating a cheeky delete, don't want to be seen as abusing my power though.:conf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Brian Kenny thinks Alvarez is good-looking? What a terrible homosexual he would be. Such low standards.
> 
> :lol: I was contemplating a cheeky delete, don't want to be seen as abusing my power though.:conf


:rofl


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Buncey getting a bit excited here...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

What's everyone view of Ranallo? I was thinking the worst when I saw he was commentating last week but I think he's actually doing a pretty fine job.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a feeling Ponce is in for a beating tonight think his style fits Jhonny well.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> What's everyone view of Ranallo? I was thinking the worst when I saw he was commentating last week but I think he's actually doing a pretty fine job.


Yeh agree with that, Malignaggi has been great too


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Kenny Bayliss reffing this one as well? Busy man.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Looking forward to this fight just as much as Martinez-Chavez, should be great. Gonzalez _should_ take it, but he's so vulnerable that you can't write-off Ponce in the slightest. If anything though this is the one match-up where Ponce's pretty significant refinement works against him, as he could do with his old all-out aggression here.

WAR Ponce nonetheless.:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Would have thought Bayless would be doing the Canelo fight too.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This should be a belter!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What bet have I just won? Can;t even think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Would have thought Bayless would be doing the Canelo fight too.


Joe Cortez is doing that one.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

OIC


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Bryn


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

A round a piece for me so far, had half an eye on my laptop for most of the fight though


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Crowd seem to be into this fight as much as I am.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh no, looks like a nasty cut, hopefully it doesn't affect him to much

on a different note, if I reach 1000 posts tonight then I really need to slow down posting in rbr's


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The cut looks bad


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep, deep fucker that is


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Victor is literally a tree right now.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay Ortiz!!!!


Anyone know roughly how long until Chavez - Martinez kicks off?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Awful cut.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Anyone know roughly how long until Chavez - Martinez kicks off?


About half hour I'd say.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ah, so basically the 2 main events are going to clash completely?

Oh good.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Ah, so basically the 2 main events are going to clash completely?
> 
> Oh good.


Pretty much.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I'm confused and I fucking work here!!


How do you think I feel? I own the place and I don't have a clue what's happening. I just delegate to people and pretend to sound knowledgeable and intelligent.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Told yall...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ponce landed a few decent right hooks in that round, about time he started to vary his offense a bit. Winging in solitary left hands every 10 seconds or so was beginning to become a bit predictable to say the least.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate not being able to have a beer when watching boxing.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WAR!!!!!

:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:happy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good knockdown.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Gonzales going AWOL


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

They're just going into the final round of the final fight before Chavez - Martinez. So should hopefully have plenty of time for this to finish before heading to the kebab shop.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ponce starting to bash him up in that round, right up until the end when Jhonny lands a bomb. It's warming up


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck sake, fights are gonna finish at the exact same time it looks.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cut, is it bad?

Looked a bad butt, but can't see yet what the damage is


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY, that didn't look pretty.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

It's over

Accidental headbutt, goes to the cards


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck sake!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

well that was disappointing....


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Shame as the fight was getting better and better.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Points deduction for De Leon?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

79-72

What?

2 Judges as well


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Points deduction for De Leon?


On Mexican Independence day?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> 79-72
> 
> What?
> 
> 2 Judges as well


That's horrendous!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Well anyway I shall see all of you (sane) people in the other thread


AWAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

79-72? Very wide IMO. I've lost 15 quid and cost Team Ireland some valuable points, but :happy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

AND NEW!

I wasn't scoring but the 79-72 cards seemed VERY harsh, nevertheless I get the impression that the right man won.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Was watching it on TV along with the Martinez fight. Total mismatch, Josito got crushed. The Ortiz fight wouldn't have been any different.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Was watching it on TV along with the Martinez fight. Total mismatch, Josito got crushed. The Ortiz fight wouldn't have been any different.


Yeah, same.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Feels like a lot longer than 90 minutes since I was watching this card, cheers Flash, reassured me there's no need to ever ever watch this fight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Feels like a lot longer than 90 minutes since I was watching this card, cheers Flash, reassured me there's no need to ever ever watch this fight.


Watch the highlights, nothing more.


----------

